# Ruido (chasquido) en el chopper de la fuente de tv



## eduardose (Abr 21, 2016)

Hola compañeros  estoy teniendo problemas  con un tv 21" Crown mustang, modelo CM5721AV resulta que al enchufarlo ensiende el piloto de stanby pero no hace el disparo de arranque (no hace por encender, ni nada) solo queda en stanby y hace un ruido en el transformador chopper de la fuente, el ruido es continuo y algo fuerte, probe cambiando filtros de la parte secundaria d la fuente, diodos a la salida del chopper, desconecte el +B y lo mismo sigue con el chasquido, la verdad que no se que puede ser.. a alguien le paso algo similar.? Desde ya gracias por sus ayudas.. Eduardho..


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 22, 2016)

Hola Eduardo, tal vez tengas que sacar el Chopper y medir los bobinados con algún medidor de ESR tipo Capacheck o similar.
Es posible que haya espiras en corto...
Saludos!


----------



## eduardose (Abr 22, 2016)

Hola lucho, gracias por tu respuesta.. estaba por probar con un chopper similar, bueno ya que no cuento con un medidor de esas caracteristicas.. tendre que seguir probando.. gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 22, 2016)

Hola, te diría que por el momento dejes de lado el transformador chopper, es un componente que en casos muy aislados puede dañarse.
Chequea si tienes todas las tensiones en la etapa secundaria y si los valores son acordes.
Deberás chequear la etapa de salida de horizontal sin tensión. Y por último, verificar si el jungla recibe tensión en la etapa osc. horiz.


----------



## eduardose (Abr 22, 2016)

Hola.. medi las tenciones y no son normales.. en el +B llegan unos escasos 20 volt..


----------



## DISCOV (Abr 25, 2016)

Verifica los condensadores de cerámica  que no tengan un color tostado en especial los que estan cerca del transistor horizontal de 102 2kv  revisa también en la fuente aveces presentan una pequeña grieta.


----------

